# Mein neuer kleiner......



## ginchen (31. Mai 2010)

Hat nicht lange gedauert, wie mein Göttergatte schon befürchtet hat. Über Pfingsten mit meinem Schwiegersohn "in Lauerstellung" kräftig gebuddelt und siehe da 1000l Schale versenkt.
Den kleinen haben wir auf den Aushub positioniert und mit einem "Bachlauf" mit dem grösseren verbunden. Gespeist wird er mit der kleinen Multifunktionspumpe.Das soll jetzt mein Biofilter sein.
Wenn der Regen hier vorbei ist kommen noch jede Menge Pflanzen dazu.


----------



## Casybay (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Hi Ginchen,
sieht super aus, die große Schale gefällt mir sehr gut von der Form und den div.Pflanzzonen.
Hat mir mein GG leider nicht gestattet, hatte auch schon mehr als 2000l im Auge.
Auch die die Randabdeckung mit den Steinplatten finde ich prima von Dir gelöst.


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Sieht toll aus! Kannst du bitte den Bachlauf mal näher fotografieren?


----------



## Fluni81 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

huhu!
Gefällt mir sehr gut!
gruss antje


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

  Das sieht richtig gut aus! Da wart ihr ja wirklich sehr fleissig!

Sag mal, wenn das Wasser da über die Steine läuft, geht da was rechts und links vorbei und wo fließt das dann hin? ?


----------



## ginchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder vom "Bachlauf", er plätschert nur ganz leicht vor sich hin.
Wir haben mit einem Forstnerbohrer zwei Löcher in die obere Schale gemacht, mit Steinchen oder Gummidichtungen kann man so den Durchfluss einstellen.Das Wasser läuft oben durch einen Siebfilter ( Vorfilter einer Gartenpumpe). Unter dem Kies liegt Folie am Rand links und rechts haben wir unter der Folie, aus Erde,einen Wall gebaut. Dadurch läuft das Wasser nicht aus dem Kiesbett.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Ach so, alles klar. Jetzt sieht man das auch gut auf den Bildern.
Ich werde ja irgendwann in nächster Zeit auch meinen Wasserfall/Bachlauf bauen und da sind Anregungen natürlich immer herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Dachfrosch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Finde es auch toll! Und plätschert das dann nur leise oder hört es sich wie ein kleiner Bach an?


----------



## ginchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Es plätschert leise, ich könnte den Bach stärker plätschern lassen, hab dann aber kein Wasserspiel im unteren Teich.


----------



## Dachfrosch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Klingt gut! Außerdem gefällt mir dein Katzetier   Ich hab auch zwei solche Teichtiger


----------



## ginchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Eigentlich sind es sogar 3 Stubentiger, 2 kommen vom Nachbarn immer rüber. Schröder (Foto) gehört zu uns. Alle Katzen trinken aus dem Teich ......


----------



## Dawn (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Deine Umrandung vom Teich gefällt mir sehr gut und ich überlege, ob ich sie mir nicht teilweise abschauen mag! Im Moment bin ich etwas unglücklich damit, dass ich doch bei Starkregen Erdeintrag in den Teich habe, weil die Erde ganz an den Teich rangeht.
Du schreibst, sogar die Katzen kämen trinken. Wie hast du diese Platten "befestigt", dass diese dabei nicht verkippen?


----------



## ginchen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner......*

Die Platten liegen nur auf dem Kies auf, die Katzen sind schon vorsichtig genug dass sie ja nicht im Wasser landen. durch den ganzen Kies um den Teich herum gehen sie schon langsam an die Sache ran, scheint nicht so angenehm zu sein  mit Samtpfoten über den Kies zu gehen. 
Und ich hab keine Probleme mit eingespülter Erde......
LG
Gina


----------

